# Programs preventing sleep, hardware causing unwanted wakeups.



## Danni111112 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi,

Unfortunately my computer has a few of power problems that I've tolerated longer than I can bare. I believe I know what is causing it, but not sure how to fix it. There are problems with both getting the computer to sleep when I want it to, and problems with stopping it from waking up again. In short, my hope is to have the computer go to sleep and wake (only) when I tell it to.

*Getting the computer to sleep*

Only happens sometimes. Pressing the 'sleep' button, the computer at first appears to be going into sleep mode - the screens go into sleep mode, but the computer itself doesn't do anything. Wiggling the mouse or using the keyboard turns the screens back on.

Seems to be caused by programs running audio or downloading, usually Chrome or uTorrent.

My current powercfg -requests at current time (computer won't go to sleep)



> Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.14393]
> (c) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32>powercfg -requests
> ...


(Note that the H2100 headset is off, and hasn't been used for a few days so I'm not sure why it is appearing)

Preferably, I would like windows to disregard any reason to prevent sleep mode, or at least reasons relating to audio or downloading.


*Stopping the computer from waking up without me*

This is the other problem I've been having. Most days, I have no problem with this, and my computer will stay asleep unless I turn it on myself. Other days, it will repeatedly turn back on within minutes of being put to sleep, or more annoyingly, several hours later in the middle of the night, only to be discovered in the morning :angry:.

I allow my keyboard to turn my computer on, which I'm sure is causing the problem. Below is the -lastwake from an unwanted startup.



> Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.14393]
> (c) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32>powercfg -lastwake
> ...


(The keyboard is connected to the USB 3.0, I assume that is why is appears in -lastwake)

Ovbiously nothing is pressing any keys once my computer is in sleep mode, so I don't understand if this is a problem with my keyboard somehow sending signals to my computer which is causing the wakeup, or something wrong with the computer itself. As I mentioned before, the problem only seems to happen on certain days.

Any and all help regarding these problems will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have the exact same problems following the latest Windows 10 update. Looks like Microsoft didn't put their QA team to test on this one.

Something that helps solve some of the fix is to install the Intel Management Engine Interface driver, but select version 9.5.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

If you have a torrent live then you most likely are infected as it is really almost impossible not to be and it surely will not stay asleep either with a live torrent functioning.


----------

